# English speaking lawyer



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

This may seem a repetitive, and somewhat tedious theme.

I have been searching for over a month now for a lawyer in either, Coimbra, Mirando do Corvo, Lousa, etc, etc .... to no avail just to check house sale documents at the Escritoria/Notario in Penela for a house I would like to buy privately in Podentes.

It seems an impossible task using search engines, as all I can discover is the abundance of lawyers in the Algarve, reasons doubtless.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

You can try Luis. He spesks excellent English and has offices in both Lisbon
and Tomar. He is in Tomar twice a week.


Luis Dias

Mobile +351-962-416-049

email [email protected]


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You can contact Elisabet Alvares on 966830028 who is an English speaker, very efficient, reasonably priced and in the area you mention.


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

*Attorney in Tabua*



pilib said:


> This may seem a repetitive, and somewhat tedious theme.
> 
> I have been searching for over a month now for a lawyer in either, Coimbra, Mirando do Corvo, Lousa, etc, etc .... to no avail just to check house sale documents at the Escritoria/Notario in Penela for a house I would like to buy privately in Podentes.
> 
> It seems an impossible task using search engines, as all I can discover is the abundance of lawyers in the Algarve, reasons doubtless.


When we bought our house in Lousa last year , we used an very nice female attorney located in Tabua. I would recommend her highly.
Dra. Isilda Bras, 351 235 418 400, office number.


----------



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you kindly, Richard --- Philip


----------



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you kindly .... Philip


----------



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you kindly, Jerry --- Philip


----------



## robinamanda (Oct 22, 2021)

pilib said:


> Thank you kindly, Jerry --- Philip


Hi Phillip, I'm in a similar position, buying a place in the region of Tabua and I'm just wondering what your exsperience was and who you would recommend?
thank
Robin


----------

